# How do you guys get quotes in your posts?



## QSis (Dec 30, 2005)

I must say that I DID search on this question, looked through several pages of forum operations and FAQ's and didn't find the answer.  I know that it should probably be very easy to figure out, and when you tell me, I'll feel like a dunce.  

How do you get sections of a person's post copied into YOUR post so that everyone knows what you are replying to?  Those blue-gray boxes that most of you have in your replies to a particular person ... how do I get those?

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 31, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> I must say that I DID search on this question, looked through several pages of forum operations and FAQ's and didn't find the answer. I know that it should probably be very easy to figure out, and when you tell me, I'll feel like a dunce.
> 
> How do you get sections of a person's post copied into YOUR post so that everyone knows what you are replying to? Those blue-gray boxes that most of you have in your replies to a particular person ... how do I get those?
> 
> ...


Go to the post you want to quote.  There should be a button in the lower right corner that says quote.  Click on that and you'll get a reply box with the post you want to quote already there.  If I only want to quote part of a post, I click on quote, and when I ger the quoted post in the reply box, I "erase" the part I don't want to quote.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 31, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> How do you get sections of a person's post copied into YOUR post so that everyone knows what you are replying to? Those blue-gray boxes that most of you have in your replies to a particular person ... how do I get those?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lee


 
I cut the first part of your post before I clicked on submit reply.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 31, 2005)

Another thing that you can do, which is a little different, is to highlight the passage of someone else's text that you want to quote and copy it with your mouse (or by presing the control button and the "c" button at the same time on your keyboard). Place (paste) the text into your message box and wrap quote tags around the quoted text. 

This can be done by highlighting the text that you want to have as a quote and then selecting the icon from the messages tools that looks like a talking bubble (little square with words on it). Once you press this, your highlighted text will become a quote. However, what makes this different from the really handy method that Purrfectlydevine explained is that when you decide to quote your text with the method that I just described it does not list the name of the original poster (person who's text you are quoting). So it can work well if you are replying directly after someone's comment, but if you are quoting something that was said 7 o 8 posts ago you may want to include the name of the person whom you are quoting. 

Both methods work well,  the one that Purrfectlydevine explained is certainly a bit faster and handier though,and perhaps a tad quicker too  (Below is an example of the method that I described.)



> How do you get sections of a person's post copied into YOUR post so that everyone knows what you are replying to? Those blue-gray boxes that most of you have in your replies to a particular person ... how do I get those?


----------



## ironchef (Dec 31, 2005)

Using the quote button in the lower right corner is the best method because it shows exactly who you're quoting and maybe who you're specifically replying to.


----------



## QSis (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, folks!  I can't believe I never noticed that button before!

Lee


----------

